# Die Bretton Großfischrollen/Meeresrollen 901 bis 906 und weitere Brettonrollen



## eiszeit (26. März 2020)

Hab gestern eine von mir -zur Serienvervollständigung- schon lange gesuchte Rolle reinbekommen.
*--Die Bretton 901--*
Hab mich natürlich gleich rangemacht alle Schrauben zu öffnen, die Rolle zu zerlegen, mit neuen
Schmierstoffen zu versehen und wieder zusammenzubauen.
Hier die Bilder zur Rolle in dem Zustand wie ich sie dann in die Sammlung gebe.



















Neben den fürs mittlere Fischen entwickelten Rollen (207, 602, 804, 400, 807, 500 ect.) baute die Fa. Bretton,
Frankreich/Cluses ab 1961 -zeitlich versetzt- auch die Großfischrollenserie 901-906.
Es gab die:
Bretton 901, Schnurfassung 175m/0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 4,0, 710g, mit Fangfinger, ca. 60 DM, Made in France
Bretton 902, Schnurfassung 175m/0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 4,0, 740g, mit geschlossenem Bügel, ca. 64 DM, Made in France
Bretton 903, Schnurfassung 225m/0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 4,0, 830g, mit Fangfinger, ca. 69 DM, Made in France
Bretton 904, Schnurfassung 225m/0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 4,0, 860g, mit geschlossenem Bügel, ca. 71 DM, Made in France
Bretton 905, Schnurfassung 375m/0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 4,0, 900g, mit Fangfinger, mit überlappender Spule, ca. 79 DM, Made in France
Bretton 906, Schnurfassung 375m/0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 4,0, 930g, mit geschlossenem Bügel, mit überlappender Spule, ca. 82 DM, Made in France

*Einige Details noch.* Die Serie wurde zum Teil in zwei Modellreihen konzipiert. Die ersten Modelle wurden komplett
in der Farbe schwarz gehalten, bei der zweiten Modellreihe wurde mit hellblau/schwarz/weiß etwas Farbe hineingebracht.
Der Antrieb erfolgt über ein sogenanntes Kegelradgetriebe -ist im Vergleich teurer als andere Getriebearten - was einen sehr ruhigen
Lauf bewirkt. Die Kurbelachse läuft auf einer sehr langen Sinterbusche im Kurbelansatzstück,  die Hauptachse läüft am Kopf auf einem
Kugelager und am Heck ebenso auf einer Sintereisenbuchse.
Der Fanfinger ist zum leichteren bewegen befedert und die Schnur läuft schnurschonend auf einem Röllchen. Die Rollen sind nicht
von Rechts- auf Lnkshandbetrieb umbaubar. Die Rücklaufsperre (Rls) greift nicht gerade getriebeschonend direkt aufs
Antriebsrad. Geschaltet wir die Rücklaufsperre per Druckvorrichtung ähnlich der DAM Quick 101 bis 107 oder der Triplex C-54 ect.
Die Kurbel ist zum leichteren Transport anlegbar und der Hebelarm beträgt bei der 901 sage und schreibe 11cm.

Der Vertrieb und die Wartung erfolgte u. a. in Deutschland in den 60er Jahren durch die Fa. Noris/Shakespeare / Köln-Sülz
und die Fa. Flechsenberger Fürth

Alles in allem ein Rollenserie die zwar sehr schwer ist aber aufgrund ihres Geriebes und den verwendeten Materialien auch
sehr langlebig.


----------



## Thomas. (26. März 2020)

sehr schöner Bericht, 
ich hatte auch mal eine zu meinen Anfangszeiten als Sammler weiß gerade das Modell nicht, ich habe sie mir geholt weil sie auf Bildern wirklich hässlich aus sieht und dachte mal was anderes, als ich sie dann hier hatte war sie leider noch hässlicher als auf Fotos (eigentlich bin ich diesbezüglich schmerzfrei)  ich habe sie wider verkauft, Technisch vielleicht interessant, Optisch für mich die Gruseligste Rolle überhaupt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Danke für die schöne Vorstellung. Sehr interessant, was für riesige Rollen damals schon gebaut wurden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. März 2020)

Danke für den Bericht und Glückwunsch zur neuen/alten Rolle.


----------



## Bilch (26. März 2020)

Danke für den Bericht! Eine sehr interessante obwohl optisch nicht sehr schöne Rolle(nserie)


----------



## eiszeit (26. März 2020)

*Ja, das geb ich zu. Bei einem Schönheitswettbewerb wäre sie bestimmt weit abgeschlagen gewesen.*
Aber irgendwie gehört die große "häßliche" auch zur Angelrollengeschichte, zumal sie auch in
Deutschland verkauft wurde.
Und zum Glück gab es auch schönere Rollen von Bretton.





1., Bretton 602, Bj. ca. 1952
2., Bretton 804 Mod. 1, Bj ca. 1956
3., Bretton 804 Mod. 2, Bj.ca. 1958
4., Bretton 804 de luxe, Bj. ca. 1958
5., Bretton 400, Bj. ca. 1958

Allesamt mit Schneckenradgetriebe
Getriebe z. B. der 602 (1952)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. März 2020)

Danke fürs Einstellen...auch Frankreich hat durchaus interessantes zu bieten.

Interessant für mich vorallem die Bauweise inkl. Getriebe, da sind die älteren Modelle der späten 50er doch um einiges überlegen.
Ich frag mich ehrlich gesagt, was Bretton mit diesen großen Rollen der 900er eigentlich am Markt wollte.
Vom Getriebe her sind sie ganz weit unten, die Achsführungen schauen für diese Größe auch sehr fragil aus.
Für den damaligen Preis ist das aber auch verständlich, da kann man nicht viel erwarten.
Täusche ich mich oder ist der Slider (schwarzes Teil für den Hub) sogar aus Kunststoff ?

Ich denk auch nicht das die Rollen größeren Absatz fanden.
Nicht aufgrund ihrer äußeren Erscheinung, sondern weil es bereits etablierte Meeresrollen gab (Mitchell zb).
Hinzu kommt, das ab einer gewissen Größe der Griff zur Multi sinnvoller ist, von daher lagen vermutlich die beiden größten dieser Serie wohl wie Blei in den Regalen.

Aus meiner Sicht eine Rolle, die aufgrund ihrer Größe imponiert, aber leider sehr schwach ausgelegt wurde.


----------



## eiszeit (26. März 2020)

Ja das Führungsstück ist wie bei den Mitchell Meeresrollen aus einer Art Kunststoff. Slider kenn ich nicht,
das Kunststoffteil nennt sich *auf deutsch Führungsstück*.
Dieses Führungsstück ist zweifach auf der Achse gesichert. Einmal hinten durch eine Sicherungsscheibe und 
nocheinmal durch einen Bolzen durch die Achse.  Ein herausrutschen der Sicherungstifte wie es ab und zu bei
den Mitchellrollen passiert ist ausgeschlossen.

Meine Rolle hat die Fertigungsnummer 10552, d.h. die 10552ste Rolle. Wievile davon produziert wurden
weiß ich nicht. 

Über das Kegelradgetriebe kann man nichts sagen, es ist gleich oder kommt gleich nach dem Schneckenradgetriebe (m. E).
Vielleicht wäre evtl ein Hypoidgeriebe (Art von Kegelradgetriebe) mit Minusversetzung besser gewesen. Aber da ist
das A und O die Qualität des Materials.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine von mir -zur Serienvervollständigung- schon lange gesuchte Rolle reinbekommen.
> *--Die Bretton 901--*
> Hab mich natürlich gleich rangemacht alle Schrauben zu öffnen, die Rolle zu zerlegen, mit neuen
> Schmierstoffen zu versehen und wieder zusammenzubauen.
> ...



Hallo,

endlich mal einer, der meinen alten "Flechsenberger" noch kennt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (1. Mai 2020)

Die französiche Kapselrolle Bretton 500 kam ca. 1967/68 auf den deutschen Markt.
Angeboten wurde sie von Flechsenberger/Fürth und ich glaube auch FAK (Futterer/Ahnen, Kehl)




Das Hauptaugenmerk der Rollenentwickler wurde auf einen möglichst freien Schnurablauf gelegt.
Durch ein Rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel versenkte sich der Fangstift und die "Kunststoffkapsel"
zog  sich in der Umlaufkappe, die Rute war bereit zum Wurf.
Hier am nächsten Bild sieht man die versenkte Kunststoffkapsel, und zum Vergleich die Luxor Contact
von Pezon&Michel.




Alle beide Rollen wurden -wie die u. a. sehr bekannten und beliebten 500er Serien Rollen von ABU-
an der Rute hängend gefischt.
Hier die 500er Serie von ABU.





Die Bretton 500 hatte eine Übersetzung von ca. 1:4,7, wog um die 330g, hatte eine Schnurfassung
von ca. 80m/0,35mm und kostete damals 59,50DM.


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2020)

Wenn man vergleicht, was damals so pro Stunde verdient wurde, dann waren die auch nicht billig!


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hier am nächsten Bild sieht man die versenkte Kunststoffkapsel, und zum Vergleich die Luxor Contact
> von Pezon&Michel.
> Anhang anzeigen 344653



Ich liebe ja die Contact 400 Rollen, besitze und fisch davon noch 4 Stück (3 x die Grüne und eine moderner schwarze). Die grünen Rollen sind bei mir mit "Krak 400" beschriftet, Contact 400 seht auf der schwarzen Rolle, die ca. Anfang der 90ziger Jahre in Frankreich gekauft wurde.


----------



## eiszeit (1. Mai 2020)

Die Luxor Contact von Pezon&Michel ist natürlich eine Klasse höher einzuschätzen wie die Bretton 500.
Ich leg mal ein Bild bei der frühen Contact.




Die Rolle wurde ca. 1962/63 in Deutschland angeboten und kostete sage und schreibe 95,00DM.
Sie hat eine Übersetung von ca. 1:4,0, wog ca. 280g und fasste ca. 140m/0,30mm Schnur.
Sehr vorteilhaft die Kontaktsperre auf der rechten Kurbelseite, die das Getriebe komplett
sperrt. Die Schnurfreigabe erfolgt durch rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel. Ich nehm die Rolle
ab und zu zum Aalfischen.
Ich stufe die Contact zum Teil sogar höher als die ABU der 500er Serie ein, ausgenommen ist
hier natürlich die tolle Synchro- und Autosynchrobremse der ABU`s.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Meine Rolle hat die Fertigungsnummer 10552, d.h. die 10552ste Rolle. Wievile davon produziert wurden
> weiß ich nicht.


@eiszeit Hallo , wo steht denn bei der 901 die Nummer.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @eiszeit Hallo , wo steht denn bei der 901 die Nummer.


Auf dem Rollenfuß unten, zwischen "Made in France" und "Brevete S.G.D.G"


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Auf dem Rollenfuß unten, zwischen "Made in France" und "Brevete S.G.D.G"



Zum Glück ist da bei meiner keine Nummer, hatte schon Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, weil ich nichts finden konnte.  











Danke für deine Auskunft, @eiszeit .


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist da bei meiner keine Nummer, hatte schon Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, weil ich nichts finden konnte.




*Schöne Rolle.*
Das passt auch so, die erste Modellreihe hatte noch kein Nummer auf dem Rollenfuß. Hab gerade bei meinen nachgeschaut.
Kurbel und Knauf passt auch für dieses Modell.
Heiner brauchst also keine Komplexe zu bekommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2020)

Nachdem ich gestern dann die nicht vorhandene Nummer gesucht hatte, ist mir bei Beschauen unter der Spule aufgefallen, das sich dort Rost an der Feststellscheibe gebildet hatte.  Das Kugellager liegt direkt unter dieser Stelle und deshalb habe ich die Bretton 901 zerlegt, neu gefettet, den Rost entfernt und wieder zusammen gebaut. 




Die rostige Scheibe als Stein des Anstoßes




Nach dem Entfernen der Spulenachse und des Rotors sah es so aus. 




Der Rollenkörper mit dem Getrieberad und der Rücklaufsperre




Der Schnurlaufröllchenträger am Pick-Up-Arm hatte auch etwas gefressen, nach einer Politur und etwas Schmierung läuft edas Schnurlaufröllchen jetzt wieder 

.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Die Einzelteile der Rolle, es fehlt der Rotor






Bei der Spule fiel auf, das die Bremsscheiben aus Filz oben und unten auf der Spule angebracht sind. In der Spule selbst ist keine Bremsscheibe vorhanden. Bei der Quick 5001 ist das selbe Prinzip verbaut. Jetzt ist sie wieder zusammen gebaut.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Mai 2020)

Super Arbeit und Danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2020)

@eiszeit

Soweit ich oben sehen konnte, gab es die Modelle 901-906.
Ist dir etwas zu weiterführenden Modellnummern bekannt, wie zb diese 910 hier?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/TRES-BEAU-E...223549?hash=item217284c0fd:g:KA4AAOSwPfxfCs12


----------



## Jason (14. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Auf dem Rollenfuß unten, zwischen "Made in France" und "Brevete S.G.D.G"








Bei der vernachlässigten Bretton 904 habe ich auch eine Nr. am Rollenfuß gefunden. Es ist die 20041. Dann wurden die Rollen ja in hohen Stückzahlen produziert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei der vernachlässigten Bretton 904 habe ich auch eine Nr. am Rollenfuß gefunden. Es ist die 20041. Dann wurden die Rollen ja in hohen Stückzahlen produziert.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die von @Jason genannte Bretton 904 ist jetzt zu Weihnachten bei mir gelandet. Mit einem Leergewicht inclusive neuer Fettfüllung wiegt sie 770 Gramm ohne Schnur. Ihre Übersetzung ist 1:3,9. 

Beim Zerlegen fiel auf, das eine Schraube des Bügelumschlages total abgenutzt ist. Unten die abgenutze Schraube, oben ist sie noch ok. 



Die Spulenachse bei diesem Modell besteht anscheinend aus Messing bzw. einer Messing-Legierung, ebenso das Kegelrad.






Das Tellerrad besteht aus Aluminium, die Achse ist aus Stahl und eingepresst und mit den Pinion und dem Rücklaufsperrritzel zusätzlich vernietet. 



Die Rücklaufsperre auf dem Tellerrad widerum besteht aus Stahl



Die Rolle hat ein offenes Kugellager, das nach oben mit einer Messingscheibe abgedeckt ist.





Der Bügelumschlag erfolgt durch einen Bolzen mit einer U-förmigen Aussparung, dieser Bolzen ist von einer Feder umspannt, die die Rotation des Bügels auslöst.  ( Mal was anderes ) 



Das silberne halbmondförmige Teil ist der Halter des Bügelumschlages, er wird durch die abgenutzte Schraube ausgelöst. Gut das es davon zwei bei dieser Rolle gibt. 

Gefettet mit Fließfett, RLS unter dem Tellerrad. 



Das gute an diesen alten Rollen, wenige Einzelteile




Die Spule hat keine innenliegende Bremse, es befindet sich über und unter der Spule ein Filzbelag. 



Filzbelag unter der Bremsknopfschraube


So sieht die Vernachlässigte Rolle jetzt aus, sie kann wieder wenn sie soll.













Danke an meine Frau, die auch am Heiligen Abend mit einem geschwärzten Ehemann zurecht kommt.


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2020)

@Hecht100+ saubere Arbeit. Das du sie so schnell wieder aufbaust, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Dezember 2020)

@Jason Keine Verwandtschaft, viel Zeit, da schafft man was. Danke dir nochmals für die tolle Rolle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. April 2022)

Eine Bretton 904 als etwas anderes Modell, es sind Kleinigkeiten, die die Änderung ausmachen. 


Was als erstes auffällt, die verschiedenen Rollengriffe




Links der massive Griff der ersten 904, rechts der Griff mit den zwei Stahlstäben des zweiten Modells. Dieser Zweistabgriff war ein wenig nach Innen verbogen, meine Gedanke, den biegt man mal eben wieder in die passende Richtung, da war dann doch die sanfte Gewalt eines Hammers von Nöten.


Durch die geriffelte Schraube kann man den Griff verschieben, 


ob es so 


oder so geplant war, beide Stellungen lassen sich besser transportieren als mit Griff in Arbeitsstellung. 

Die alte Fettmenge in dieser alten Rolle, da wurde anscheinend nicht gespart, 




das war alleine auf dem Seitendeckel, mit dem gesamten Inhalt des Rollenkastens hätte man locker 20 moderne Rollen abschmieren können. 

Das nächste was noch auffiel war das Zahnrad unter der Spule, bei der ersten Rolle ist es aus Messing und hat 36 Zähne, bei der zweiten Rolle ist es aus Stahl und hat nur noch 32 Zähne. Diese Zähne sind nur für das Geräusch der abziehenden Knarre der Spule gut, also keine lebensnotwendige Änderung. 


Messingzahnrad


Stahlzahnrad

Hier noch die komplette zweite Rolle, 





diese Rolle hat keine Nummer auf dem Fuß eingeprägt.


----------



## heinzi (3. April 2022)

Ich habe in der Garage auch noch solch ein Mordsteil rumliegen, sieht allerdings etwas anders aus. Muß mal schauen, wie die Bezeichnung ist.

Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Es ist eine Bretton 905 N.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut.


heinzi , kannst du bitte mal ein paar Fotos einstellen? Danke.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. April 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ehrlich gesagt, was Bretton mit diesen großen Rollen der 900er eigentlich am Markt wollte.


Die waren bei französichen Brandungsanglern sehr beliebt und es wurde noch viel auf Adlerfisch mit irre dicken Schnüren geangelt.. .


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich denk auch nicht das die Rollen größeren Absatz fanden.


Die sah man in Frankreich in Massen - ich würde mal sagen genauso wie die großen Mitchell.


----------



## heinzi (3. April 2022)

Hier ist das Mordsteil.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Hier ist das Mordsteil.


Sehr interessant, deine scheint ein jüngeres Modell zu sein, der Schriftzug hat sich anscheinend verändert und auch das N deutet darauf hin. Interessant ist auch, daß bei diesem Modell die Schnurfassung um die Spule geklebt ist. Wenn man dann bedenkt, 250 Meter 0,80 mm Schnur, daß ist das 2,5fache eine Shakespeare Sigma 080, das ist einfach mal eine Ansage.




Diese hier sieht nicht so toll aus, hat eine graue Metalliclackierung und wiegt 825 Gramm bei einer Übersetzung von 4:1. Schnureinzug rechnerisch bei knapp unter 9 cm Schulenbreite 1,12 Meter pro Umdrehung.


----------



## heinzi (4. April 2022)

Wird mit diesen Rollen heutzutage eigentlich noch geangelt oder sind das Relikte einer längst vergangenen Zeit? Ich habe die Rolle nie geangelt und auch nie aufgeschraubt. Ich denke viel kann da auch nicht kaputt gehen, oder?


----------



## eiszeit (4. April 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Wird mit diesen Rollen heutzutage eigentlich noch geangelt oder sind das Relikte einer längst vergangenen Zeit? Ich habe die Rolle nie geangelt und auch nie aufgeschraubt. Ich denke viel kann da auch nicht kaputt gehen, oder?


Ich denke eher weniger, wenn dann nur Nostalgiker und überwiegend beim Meeresfischen. Da gibt es heutzutage einfach modernere und leichtere
Rollen. Haltbar und zweckmäßig waren diese Rollen.
Sie wurden auch über Jahrzehnte -das spricht für die Rolle-  in unterschiedlichen Varianten verkauft, deine würde ich auf um 1980 schätzen.


----------

